# Found dog...



## Kerna (Oct 24, 2007)

Over the weekend a lovely little poodle (possible mix) showed up at my house with no tags/collar/owner and wouldn't leave my dog. Rather than send him back out into the world to who knows what we've been taking care of him and looking for his owner. I'm not having much luck finding his owner and he has no microchip. Any ideas for finding his people, how long to wait before trying to find him a permanent home and if he is a possibly an apricot poodle (which the folks at the vet thought)?


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

He is cute  ..I would try calling the local animal shelters and vets to see if anyone reported a dog missing and yes he does look like a poodle


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

Also posting flyers around the neighborhood or on town bulletin boards is a good idea. Or even Craigslist but be careful - dont post everything about him, make the people who reply describe him or something. People might just be out for a free dog.


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

We had a stray come to our porch a few months ago. We posted it on Craigslist, and we posted flyers in the neighborhood. Found the owner in 24 hours


----------

